
Seth's Blog: The realistic entrepreneur's guide to venture capital - veritas
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/03/the_realistic_e.html
======
goodgoblin
Why does he say:

10\. You will probably have to replace many of your employees if you raise
money from someone.

~~~
nostrademons
Best guesses:

a.) Because the VCs will fire some of them

b.) Because the remainder will quit over the treatment of the employees in a.)

VCs often like to install their own people in key positions within their newly
funded companies. Oftentimes, the people they replace are well-respected
nonconformists. The replacements are well-connected incompetents. There's
nothing more demoralizing than some moron in a suit taking over for the guy
who's helped you a hundred times.

